
A Deeply Provincial View of Free Speech - iron0013
https://www.theatlantic.com/culture/archive/2020/07/harpers-letter-free-speech/614080/
======
rbecker
> That the signatories of a letter denouncing a perceived constriction of
> public speech are among their industries’ highest-paid and most widely
> published figures is a large and obvious irony.

Yes, how ironic that they are not blind to experiences other than their own.

